
Tesla CEO Elon Musk blasts media, pitches site to rate journalists - smnrchrds
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2018/05/23/tesla-spacex-ceo-elon-musk-media/638253002/
======
blackflame7000
It should have analytics on how many times they were correct or incorrect in
their facts presented in there articles and stats on how likely their
predictions came true. I started writing a basic program along these lines
that would try to identify smart Twitter users from less intelligent ones
based on the accuracy of their predictions on a stock.

EDIT: I guess some people prefer the bliss of ignorance as evidence by
downvotes.

~~~
buvanshak
>how many times they were correct or incorrect in their facts presented in
there articles

And who decides that?

------
petesmithy
Alex Ferguson would do the same, and reporters would curry favour with him in
order to maintain access. This is just bully-boy press relations.

